# Ugh...Todd's got the



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

RUNS!!!!! 
He's never been sick before and I feel so bad for him.
He woke me up at 4:30 this morning barking in his crate (which he NEVER does) and ran outside to poo..I put him back to bed and he was up again at 5:30 and 7 to go back out...
He's done fine all day except that his activity level is off. 
He's been sleeping a lot but eating and drinking fine. 
About an hour ago he ran into the dining room and poo'd all over the carpet. :doh: Of course I'm out of Nature's Miracle and so I did the best that I could with soap/ water and some Vinegar. 
I cleaned up the mess, took him for a walk and put a puppy pad down for him..went to take the garbage out and he had poo'd more...luckily on the pad this time. 
I'm hoping that it's just a bug and by tomarrow he's feeling better...if not I'll buy some pumpkin and see if that helps. 
If he's not better by tomarrow should he see the Vet or should I hold off a couple of days?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

If he's still going tomorrow, I think I would be going to the vet. Surely he'll be better tomorrow! So sorry for the both of you . . .


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I too have done the up in the night several times. NOT FUN! As long as he is drinking enough I would not worry for a few days. I have even used a syringe filled with water and gave the dog as much as he/she would drink. I would do this throughout the day. I have great luck with giving them pumpkin. Sometimes that is all he/she wants & it does seem to really help. Don't give him any dog treats. 

My vet said they usually want the person to hold off seeing the vet for several days if they are drinking OK. The 'runs' seem to be a dog's way of ridding themselves of something and then they are fine.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lilysplash I said:


> I too have done the up in the night several times. NOT FUN! As long as he is drinking enough I would not worry for a few days. I have even used a syringe filled with water and gave the dog as much as he/she would drink. I would do this throughout the day. I have great luck with giving them pumpkin. Sometimes that is all he/she wants & it does seem to really help. Don't give him any dog treats.
> 
> My vet said they usually want the person to hold off seeing the vet for several days if they are drinking OK. The 'runs' seem to be a dog's way of ridding themselves of something and then they are fine.


My vet said the same thing. Try the pumpkin mixed with dog food or mixed with boiled chicken and rice first, and go to the vet if it continues for a few days. And no dog treats, table food, etc. Poor little guy! Hope he feels better soon!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he's doing better today!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww....poor Todd and poor you!! Hope all is well today....hate to see the Toddster out of commission....


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hope he's doing better today. Doggie runs are never fun. You're very fortunate that he woke you up to take him out! I once woke up to this horrendous smell in the middle of the night. Didn't know where it was coming from. I thought I was dreaming. LOL. More like a nightmare you can't smell your dreams..ound:Turned on the light on my dresser next to my bed..felt it before I saw where it was coming from. uke: My lovely Pap left me an unwanted package! The smell was horrendous... I sprayed myself with Clorox clean up lol.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Hope he's doing better today. Doggie runs are never fun. You're very fortunate that he woke you up to take him out! I once woke up to this horrendous smell in the middle of the night. Didn't know where it was coming from. I thought I was dreaming. LOL. More like a nightmare you can't smell your dreams..ound:Turned on the light on my dresser next to my bed..felt it before I saw where it was coming from. uke: My lovely Pap left me an unwanted package! The smell was horrendous... I sprayed myself with Clorox clean up lol.


Ewwwwww!!! LOl...that's funny and awful at he same time. 
Todd did better than expected last night. 
He woke me up around midnight and then again at 6 am. 
So far this morning he's been fine *finger's crossed* 
I gave him a little pumpkin and he refused to eat it but he's zooming around the house chasing/chewing on HB and so I'm thinking that he's feeling better. 
HB's not so happy about it though...lol


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

aaawwwww poor Todd - hope he's better soon


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'm hoping for no repeats of that situation! Every now and then he gets into something and gets the runs for a couple days. What the heck? I can't figure what it is so I can't exactly prevent it or forsee it.. No warnings, but at least he doesn't do it on the bed. He'll do it on the carpet,not much better. I have a wee wee pad down which he completely misses or avoids on purpose. He'll do it right in front of the door so can't even open it. No win situation. 

Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Eva, I am so glad Todd is better. I will have to remember the pumpkin, but I would be surprised if Jackson would eat if either.

Jackson has only had that problem once, and that was at the beach. I think he got totally stressed and refused to go at all for two days; then, of course, he saved it for the bedroom when I was already in the bed :frusty: This is my first small dog, and they just seem to get little digestive upsets more than big dogs. We have had a few random episodes with the uke:, and I guess I just panic thinking worms or something worse.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope Todd is now feeling better and no more "poo's". I am at my wit's end with the poos. Bentley has them each and every day !!!! We have gone through diet, antibiotics, probiotics...I am ready to scream !!!!! No, I have screamed !!! What's the next step, pull my hair out maybe? Tried the rice/chicken only diet...tried the pumpkin, tried adding rice, and vet prescribed meds...negative stool. Ugggggggh.... I feel your pain !!!

Poor little Todd. Hope he gets over this soon (for your sake).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sharlene, I've had this problem with Tucker since the beginning. Since I've been using something called Prozyme, it has improved. But, he still has episodes about every 3 weeks or so--but that's better than daily! 

If you figure out Bentley's solution, please post a new thread about it!! I could use some new ideas...:frusty:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri, please enlighten me...where did you get the Prozyme? I am using FortiFlora prescribed by my vet and it is doing diddly squat !!! Geez....where do we go from here??? My vet even told me to switch to Iams Smart Puppy (gentle on the tummy, hmmm?)....ugh....I am doing it out of desperation.

I empathize with any and all who have loose poopies to clean up !!! Not much fun with a Hav. We get to clean up the area they messed and then we have the challenge of cleaning the messy butts.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sharlene,
I used a probiotic from the vet and he didn't have any benefit. This that may be helping (or it's a coincidence) is "Prozyme, All natural enzyme food supplement for better absorption of vital nutrients." Distributed by Prozyme Products, 1-800-522-5537. It was $12 from a high quality pet food store that highly recommended it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be calling our local quality pet stores tomorrow !!!!! If they don't have it, thank you for the 1-800 number. This prescription was $26 and it's not worth a "poo." This is the second time I have heard this. The first I believe was a "review" on 1-800-Petmeds for the over-the-counter probiotic to be much more effective than the prescription from their vet. I have learned that the protein source (chicken versus salmon) didn't make a difference either.

Doggy diarrhea stinks !!! And I mean that figuratively !!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Eva, how is Todd doing with his "poos"? Hoping all is okay.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I use both Prozyme & Dogzymes for Miss Paige and Mr Roman. It seems to help them with digestion. I don't use it for Frannie cause I am never sure what she should have other than her food & pills for prevention of crystals.

I hate to ask but did you do a poo check when you got the new baby from the shelter-I don't remember that being talked about-but am sure you did. 

You might want to go ahead and take a sample to your vet just to have peace of mind.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he's feeling better!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Would a plain probiotic yourut help?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's better.
Thanks for asking.
He and HB both ended up with diarrhea but luckily it only lasted one day.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad they're better now!!!!
Gina


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Just read my misspelled post. I meant to say plain *yogurt.*


----------

